# Pics from the fred's music and bbq turkey event



## Greg Rempe (Nov 10, 2008)

Great pictures...looks like a great time was had but the folks who were visiting.  

How did you find us here, brizzle?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy to have you!  And I'm glad you were able to make it to Fred's for the turkey cook!


----------



## honcho (Nov 10, 2008)

man than place is scary,,, it would wipe out all my income where did you say that place is???????


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 11, 2008)

214 W. LANCASTER AVE. , SHILLINGTON, PA. 19607


----------

